# Bill Miller's Ice Tea Recipe



## spur (May 30, 2004)

Any one have Bill Miller's ice tea recipe? I'm think it has brown sugar in it--at least that is what I have been told. I'm not a fan of sweet tea but once in a while I like it and BM's is the best I've had. 

:texasflag


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

i would guess raw sugar, not brown, but will pay attention next time I have it....


----------



## super-Fish-ial (Apr 3, 2006)

*Here you go*

Ingredients: 
1 Lipton Family Size Tea Bag 
6 cups cold water 
1 cup hot (boiling) water 
3/4 cup sugar 
4 cups (commercial) ice

Directions:  Place the 6 cups of water and the tea bag in a microwave safe container.  Push the tea bag down into the water to thoroughly soak the tea bag.  Microwave in HIGH power for 7 minutes. Remove and let rest 5 minutes. 
Heat the 1 cup of water in the microwave on HIGH until it just starts to boil.  Remove and slowly pour in the 1 cup of sugar, stirring to dissolve.  When the sugar has completely dissolved, add this mixture into the 6 cups  of brewed tea. 
Squeeze the tea bag and discard. Add the 4 cups of commercial ice to the  brewed tea and dissolved 'sugar water' mixture. 
To serve, pour into a glass or mug that has been filled with additional ice.  Serve with a fresh lemon or lime wedge
**************
Original recipe called for 1 cup sugar. We cut it down to 3/4 cup to make it a little more "healthy" with not sacrifice of taste


----------

